

One way to get YC's attention (check out the ad) - chrisd1100
http://www.google.com/search?q=paul+graham

======
code
Sounds like most people have an ad block extension (I couldn't see the ad
either; had to use an alternative browser). Op (or whoever is advertising)
paid for an Adwords ad. Unfortunately it's not original. People have done this
before and the CPC can rack up although I'm sure they've set a low limit to
avoid paying more than a few bucks per day just in case.

Keep in mind getting attention doesn't necessarily equate to success (nor does
equal failing either). I guess it was worth the split test.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
What ad?

Why do you assume everyone will see the same thing you see?

~~~
code
He is assuming because he's the only one targetting "paul graham" as a keyword
aka its the only ad up.

------
duck
Nothing there.

------
mindcrime
Nope, not seeing any ad here...

